# The LOOOONNNNGGGG arrival of Baby Samuel **** Now with pictures****



## Pippin

Well unlike my labour I shall keep this fairly short and to the point. I hope that someone may learn from my story or at least take satisfaction that it wasn't as long as my labour.

It all started at 2am on my due date, tightenings at 3 minute intervals getting stronger and I thought here we go a nice quick labour, 6 hours tops!!! Oh how wrong was I.....

At 9 am I phoned my Mum and she said talk to L and D. Which I did they said come in. I went in and they hooked me up to the machine, contractions were there but not that strong and I was only 1/2 cm dilated. BP was up so they wanted me in for further tests in 20 minute intervals. Thankfully they went down so I was allowed home to carry on dilating. They said come back when they are 5 minutes apart and I'm doubled over in pain. At that point I could breath through them without too much worry.

So I went home and began the waiting game. I tried to rest but couldn't and hoped that the pain would get worse soon. Well to cut a long story short the pain did get worse, mostly so in my hips. It was agony but the contractions slowed to 7 minutes apart. So I couldn't go in. Over the next 48 hours I kept timing the contractions they would go from 8 minutes to 7 minutes to 6 and occasionally 5 or 4 minutes apart but then they would jump back up to 14 minutes apart. The pain was so bad I phone the L and D suite three or four times but same story. Stay home, take paracetamol and have a warm bath with your tens machine on until they are regular 5 minutes. I did all this but was in tears most of the time. Eventually exactly 48 hours later from when they started I had, had enough. I phoned and insisted that someone looked at me, they said come in. Thank god I did!!!!!

I got to the L and D suite at 2:30 they hooked me up again and saw the contractions were very strong but still irregular. They examined me and found I was 4 cm dilated and in active labour!!!! How long they would have left me I don't know but I'm glad I was strong and insisted I came in. I had a lovely MW that said she would get me the epidural and a room straight away so that women will always be an angel in my heart!!!! Anyway the epidural was lovely and the end result meant I could relax and doze for the first time in 49 hours.

Anyway I rested and was induced to get things moving. The contractions never did get regular but I was able to deliver by KIWI after 50 minutes of pushing. I then delivered the placenta 6 minutes later. I got a second degree tear at the back and stitches at the front as well. I had a lovely doctor sew me up and he's done a good job.

Thankfully I got my own room as I had t leave in the catheter but actually that helped me heal quickly so I have no worries going to the loo now. My hospital was amazing and I can't thank them enough. They have a bad reputation from way back but they really have out done themselves. I live in Middlesex so if you want to know who they are PM me. I will be going back there again for the next one.

I won't lie it was hard work and very painful but it really is worth every bit. The hardest bit was the sleep deprivation over the whole labour starting 2am 23rd August finishing 8:44am 25th August roughly 54 hours or so. My advice if you feel you are ready go in, don't wait for the 'rules' to come true for you, they never did for me.

Right this is all the time little monkey has given me to write so I shall ad pictures later. xxxx We are on :cloud9:
Baby Samuel 8lb 8oz 25th August 2009 
 



Attached Files:







6460_243467320065_785545065_8394587_2023515_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 52









6580_246443240065_785545065_8456804_7012639_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 104









6580_246449705065_785545065_8456919_618364_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 106









n660651360_2985625_7176939-1.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 58









n785545065_8396495_6078997.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 105


----------



## sara k

congratulations:hugs:pica plz


----------



## msangie11

Congratulations again hun. You did brilliantly and Samuel is gorgeous :hugs:

Out of curiosity was your hospital the one located by the big roundabout? If so that's where I will be going and was also very worried until I went to the labour talk and tour and it seems to have improved no end. I hope I have a great team of midwives like you did when my turn rolls around.


----------



## Mary Jo

yay for Pips and baby Sam! :happydance:

great to read your story - sorry your labour was such a trial but it was worth it! it's all a big learning curve, this first time motherhood thing, I know next time to ask for the epidural earlier, to insist... we know what we're feeling and we don't all follow the textbook version of labour. it's insulting and disempowering to be told you don't need pain relief (as I was, pretty much, at one point, probably because I was still semi lucid; well, excuse me for not losing control)!

Sam is beautiful, you must be so proud!


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats deary! Glad you listened to your body :hugs2:


----------



## Pippin

msangie11 said:


> Congratulations again hun. You did brilliantly and Samuel is gorgeous :hugs:
> 
> Out of curiosity was your hospital the one located by the big roundabout? If so that's where I will be going and was also very worried until I went to the labour talk and tour and it seems to have improved no end. I hope I have a great team of midwives like you did when my turn rolls around.

haha yes!!! Just amazing set of medical staff and 19million pound refit means it was very new and clean. I had a mw with me every second whilst in delivery, a crash team ran in when his heart rate dropped suddely and they kept testing. All sorts of doctors and consultants were on hand too. Delivery suites are very good. After the birth there was only one mw I don't rate but that must happen everywhere. It was just a great experience and so clean too. I hope you get the same experience. We were very impressed and will write and tell them so too. Xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Congratulations !!! You did so well hun and his beautiful x


----------



## first alien

congrats. xx


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! Hes gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats


----------



## mrsraggle

Oh what a beautiful little boy!


----------



## honey08

massive congrats hes gorgeous !!! and well done !! :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations, he's a stunner :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

awww what a cutie! Congratulations! x


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful & many congrats Pippin!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations! :) x


----------



## nervousgal

Gorgeous baby! Well done!


----------



## BabyHaines

Gorgeous Boy!!


----------



## Heidi

Oh hes just so gorgeous!! Well done and congrats x


----------



## Mynx

Pippin said:


> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again hun. You did brilliantly and Samuel is gorgeous :hugs:
> 
> Out of curiosity was your hospital the one located by the big roundabout? If so that's where I will be going and was also very worried until I went to the labour talk and tour and it seems to have improved no end. I hope I have a great team of midwives like you did when my turn rolls around.
> 
> haha yes!!! Just amazing set of medical staff and 19million pound refit means it was very new and clean. I had a mw with me every second whilst in delivery, a crash team ran in when his heart rate dropped suddely and they kept testing. All sorts of doctors and consultants were on hand too. Delivery suites are very good. After the birth there was only one mw I don't rate but that must happen everywhere. It was just a great experience and so clean too. I hope you get the same experience. We were very impressed and will write and tell them so too. XxxClick to expand...

Wow I had DD there 17 years ago and it was an awful experience so of course I was hesitant to use this hospital again but didnt have alot of choice as it's the most local to us. 
Your birthing experience has made me feel much more at ease about having this baby there now, thanks hun :) 
BTW, your baby is gorgeous and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

Wow he is gorgeous! Congratulations!! Fantastic name choice too :D x


----------



## Pippin

sam's mum said:


> Wow he is gorgeous! Congratulations!! Fantastic name choice too :D x

We have good taste :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Mynx said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again hun. You did brilliantly and Samuel is gorgeous :hugs:
> 
> Out of curiosity was your hospital the one located by the big roundabout? If so that's where I will be going and was also very worried until I went to the labour talk and tour and it seems to have improved no end. I hope I have a great team of midwives like you did when my turn rolls around.
> 
> haha yes!!! Just amazing set of medical staff and 19million pound refit means it was very new and clean. I had a mw with me every second whilst in delivery, a crash team ran in when his heart rate dropped suddely and they kept testing. All sorts of doctors and consultants were on hand too. Delivery suites are very good. After the birth there was only one mw I don't rate but that must happen everywhere. It was just a great experience and so clean too. I hope you get the same experience. We were very impressed and will write and tell them so too. XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow I had DD there 17 years ago and it was an awful experience so of course I was hesitant to use this hospital again but didnt have alot of choice as it's the most local to us.
> Your birthing experience has made me feel much more at ease about having this baby there now, thanks hun :)
> BTW, your baby is gorgeous and congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly hon I couldn't fault them (well one mw in the 20 I saw I realise was rubbish but that's good going really) will definitely be going back there next time. Good luck for the birth, hope they are as good for you. PM me if you have questions. xx


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations, he is so cute.


----------



## Sharielouise

Congratulations :)

He's adorable x


----------



## BlackBerry25

He looks like such a peaceful little guy! Congrats, he is perfect :D


----------



## beckibee

Congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous :)
x


----------



## grallagh

Congrats he's georgeous


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations hon! He's gorgeous. xxx


----------



## noja

Well done you, what a handsome little guy! :flower:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I took 3 days to be born...

Congrats. I'm glad it went well (you know, once it actually went)


----------



## MoonMuffin

He picked a good day to come (my birthday is Aug 25th too!) :D
Seriously though, he's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Drazic<3

Gorgeous baba, congratulations! -x-


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations honey! So pleased for you xx


----------



## princess_t

Aww congrats.


----------

